# hummingbird matrix 97



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

anyone have one of these and if so, how does it perform?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

well, this is one heck of a unit. i absolutely love it and would recommend it to anyone! the birds eye view when trolling is great as well as the weather sense barametric pressure gauge. easy to use with 5 radio-type presets for viewing of different screens. i tracked a 1/4oz tube and watched a smallie gobble it up at 22 fow. thats cool. just a great buy. u can get a quadra view transducer to view off the side just like side imaging. thats 1 transducer for 4 beams and views. super hd detail with the navionics hotmaps card. just plug and play!


----------

